# أحببتُ فَقْري... لم أَزَلْ أتلو



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

قرأت في القرآن :
" تبت يدا أبي لهب"
فأعلنت وسائل الإذعان :
" إن السكوت من ذهب "
*احببت فقري .. لم ازل اتلو*
" وتب
ما أغنى عنه ماله و ما كسب "
فصودرت حنجرتي
بجرم قلة الأدب
و صودر القرآن
لأنه حرضني على الشغب
من قصيدة "قلة أدب" لأحمد مطر (شاعر عراقي)

افهم معنى الكلمات نوعا ما، ولكن ما المقصود بقوله "أحببتُ فَقْري..... لم أَزَلْ أتلو......."؟


----------



## cherine

هاتان جملتان منفصلتان:
أحببت فقري: أي إنه لما قالت "وسائل الإذعان" (ويقصد بها وسائل الإعلام المُوجَّه الذي تستخدمه بعض الحكومات لنشر أفكارها بين الشعوب) إن السكوت من ذهب، أحبَّ الشاعرُ فَقْره (من السكوت)= أي ازداد حبُّه للكلام.
ثم جملة: لم أزل أتلو "وتب": أي استمررتُ في القراءة وقرأت بقية الآية "وتب".

ملحوظة: كلمة لكن لا تُكتب بالألف.​


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

شكرا جزيلا على هدا الشرح الواضح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cherine

جزاني وإياكِ


----------

